# spouse is posted, when can I leave my current job and be eligible for ei?



## Lilspark (15 Jul 2006)

My dh is currently on course, we've got a posting for Edmonton AB, currently posted at Gagetown. At what point am I able to leave my current job and be eligible for ei, to prepare for the move?? I have been fulltime over 5 years with the same company.


----------



## Booked_Spice (15 Jul 2006)

First of all Welcome to Edmonton!

Well you better phone EI to begin with to find out the requirements however you may need to supply them with a posting message. It is hard to claim EI when you quit but you can in special circumstances which this is. I would phone to double check though.

Remember that EI takes approximately 4-6 weeks to get. So that is pretty much up to you. Personally I would wait till the last minute because on regular EI you have to prove that you are looking for work. However you will not have a problem finding a job in Edmonton because everyone is hiring.

Good luck on your move.


----------



## paracowboy (15 Jul 2006)

Booked_Spice said:
			
		

> However you will not have a problem finding a job in Edmonton because everyone is hiring.


just so you're somewhat prepped - house prices out here are insane! Especially compared to the Atlantic provinces.


----------



## Jake (15 Jul 2006)

I'm not sure if it varies province to province but here in Ontario I'm pretty sure you need 900 working hours in, and you meet that prerequisite.


----------



## BillN (15 Jul 2006)

When we were recently posted to Kingston from Victoria (what a shock that was !!) the EI office here in Kingston asked me for a letter from my wife's CO to "prove" that I was actually the husband of a regular force member.  I also had to provide a copy of the posting message to prove I had to quit my job for a valid reason.

Even after providing both of those pieces of paper you would have thought, from their actions, that I was trying to get something I am not entitled to.  It took me three months and two written complaints before they finally agreed that I was indeed entitled to EI.

Sometimes me thinks it just ain't worth the hassle !! :boring:

Bill


----------



## Shadow Cat (15 Jul 2006)

Nov 2005 I moved from Halifax to Kingston to be with my DH.  I filed my EI on my last day of work and within 6 weeks I had my first payment.  I am still on EI and have just recently moved again but this time to Edmonton and I experienced no downtime while EI file was being transfered to Edmonton.

For me the only thing that EI told me is that I wasnt eligible to recieve any benefits until I actually moved and that I wasnt eligible while I was in transit.  In other words if you were to quit on July 30 but didnt move until August 30 than you would be going a month with no payments from them.

It is unfortunate that others had to bend over backwards to get their EI payments.  Mine was perfect in every way.

PS.  YOu can actually start your claim on-line and than when you recieve your ROE just take it to the local EI office.  It helps to speed up your claim.

Good luck and hope to meet you once you get here.


----------



## Booked_Spice (16 Jul 2006)

okay I am going to answer the special requirement since I have been on EI during MAT. leave.

I am assuming it is across the board.

An employee must work 600 hours over the last 52 weeks to qualify.
If they had to leave their position ( quit) they must fill in a whole wack of paperwork indicating the reasons why. In some cases the worker will ask for prove such as a posting message or witness statements. The cases will be judged on a per case basis. If EI has been turned down the person has the right to appeal.

On regular EI, a person needs to actively search for work. They have sheets that you must fill out. The information on the sheets are how many places did you apply? How many interviews did you receive ect.


----------



## paracowboy (16 Jul 2006)

Lilspark said:
			
		

> My dh is currently on course, we've got a posting for Edmonton AB, currently posted at Gagetown. At what point am I able to leave my current job and be eligible for ei, to prepare for the move?? I have been fulltime over 5 years with the same company.


Lilspark, 
obviously nobody here knows the answer to your question. I suggest you call the EI office and ask them.


----------

